# True meaning of Halloween under debate



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I can't believe I missed this one before Halloween... but for those who believe the true meaning of the season is being over-commercialized and forgotten, this news debate is a must watch.

Gotta love The Onion.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Ha..
I think I'll be donning a horse carcass next yr.
That is after the ritual!!
That was pretty good
I like the onion newspaper we get here too.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think it's time for me to "Bone" up on my rituals.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That was funny, thanks for posting!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Gotta love the Onion.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

The funniest thing was at the end: "GET OUT YOUR AMULETS!"
thanks


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

That made me laugh.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Thats pretty funny.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Good post, thanks.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

OMG LMAO!! 
How did we miss the mark. Buying Buckys and Bluckies instead of using the real thing? 
I guess it's back to Halloween 101 for me................


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

it's a time saver for me!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

OOPS I just tried to post this video a few minutes ago. Good to see it's already here.Love it


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

ROFLMAO!!!! Oh man that was hilarious!
People complained about the howling...I'm still laughing.....


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Breath!! Need air... gasp.... laughing too... wheeeze... tunnel vision setting in...


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

That was great!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

funny but i bet there are some people who really think that way


----------



## TommaHawk (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm not familiar with The Onion - so I thought that was supposed to be real for a minute there at the beginning. Sheesh. Funny!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Look what I found. Cliff notes...

http://www.mahalo.com/The_Onion_Halloween


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I was "howling" with laughter!

The Onion RULES!

We have "area man" and "area woman" t-shirts from their web site.


You know..."area man found dead in garage" LOL!


----------

